# unplug trailer before launching



## KevinWI (Mar 24, 2012)

How many of you do it? 
I never did until a friend asked me why I didn't....I said I just never had...then I backed into the water and came out with only one side working ....opened it up today...sure enough the bulb popped and water was actually inside the bulb....so I guess I will be unplugging before launching from now on....never thought about it before.


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 24, 2012)

Or you can relocate your trailer lights. I got tired of trying to remember to unplug mine so after I blew my second bulb I raised my lights so they never go in the water  It also makes it much easier to see where my boat is when backing up. My suburban can make it hard to see my little 14ft boat at times so the wider and taller lights help greatly.


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yep, what johny25 said! =D> 

Every trailer I own has lights up on guides, and today, I've been working on someone else's trailer, doing the exact same thing, because their lights quit working.

Guides are also VERY useful for backing the trailer when it's empty, particularly if your truck has a toolbox (which severely restricts field of view) and especially when you start backing down the ramp and lose sight of the trailer, the guides are still visible, and make backing much easier.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 24, 2012)

I've always unplugged the trailer light before launching. Always have, always will. It's just the way I was a taught, part of the prepping-to-launch process for me. Then I plug them back in when I go through the ready-to-head-home process.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought LED lights


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 24, 2012)

Would unplugging actually save the bulb if water is getting in?


Seems like the issue could be due to a hot bulb being submerged in water


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 24, 2012)

I do. Haven't had a bulb blown since


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 24, 2012)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Would unplugging actually save the bulb if water is getting in?
> 
> 
> Seems like the issue could be due to a hot bulb being submerged in water



That is it exactly - remember the glass on a bulb is really thin and cools down very quickly - it also heats up fast


You unplug it and the bulb is cool almost immanently


----------



## bassin4fun (Mar 24, 2012)

Always have, always will. No problems yet. It's just something I always do......


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 24, 2012)

> I've always unplugged the trailer light before launching. Always have, always will. It's just the way I was a taught, part of the prepping-to-launch process for me. Then I plug them back in when I go through the ready-to-head-home process.



+1 Even though I put LED's on mine,just habit.


----------



## devilmutt (Mar 25, 2012)

I always unplug the trailer lights before launching the boat.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 25, 2012)

i unplug.it also gives me a chance to check my chains and hitch before hitting the road home.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 25, 2012)

Always unplug mine.


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 25, 2012)

I never unplug mine : ) Another advantage to raising your lights is when loading your boat in the dark. It is really easy to see my trailer with the lights above the water when I come in from night fishing or when I get back to the launch just after dark...... just saying there are many benefits to raising lights and have found no negatives to doing it.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 25, 2012)

I unplug very time. R


----------



## fish devil (Mar 25, 2012)

:twisted: Just another reason to get LED lights!!!


----------



## Gramps50 (Mar 26, 2012)

+1 on the unplugging


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 27, 2012)

I dont, all my connection's are properly coated in dielectric grease, all contact's are 100% water proof including a light coat around the bulb where the glass meets the brass.


----------



## RickyRick (Mar 28, 2012)

I thought about disconnecting them prior to dropping the trailer but didnt know if that was normal until I saw this post. Glad I did now. Even if they are water proof and all that I will just make it part of my routine as some others have stated.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 28, 2012)

UtahBassKicker said:


> I've always unplugged the trailer light before launching. Always have, always will.




Same here.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I had the joy of driving home one night without headlights after forgetting to unplug them.

Since then, I've put sealed LEDs on every boat trailer I've had, and will never have it any other way.


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Most of you guys use your boats in freshwater, so, sealed lights might actually hold up.

But I've adopted the saltwater boater mentality, in this environment, NOTHING will hold up. Been running in salt water for about 30 years now, and I've seen this stuff eat everything, even stainless steel under the right conditions. I have a 1.5 inch stainless propeller shaft from a commercial fishing boat, that suffered from intergranular corrosion and electrolysis, it weakened to the point that it snapped cleanly in two! So, if it can do that to a massive piece of solid stainless shaft, you know what it will do to smaller components.

Even the best quality trailer lights will not last when used in saltwater, even if you are washing the trailer every time you use it. The problem is that while you may wash the trailer when you get home with it, while you're out on the water, that salt water creeps into every crevice of the trailer, and the sun bakes it, as the water evaporates, what's left becomes even more corrosive. If a seal in a trailer light deteriorates the slightest bit, and salt water enters that light, that's the end of it, it may not happen immediately, but it will happen soon enough, even if you wash the light out with fresh water, even if you have dielectric grease, etc. There is NOTHING you can do to protect light assemblies from salt water, except to put them up on guides.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 29, 2012)

I unplug.


----------



## jeko1958 (Mar 30, 2012)

I always unplug!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 30, 2012)

I think I'll start unplugging.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 30, 2012)

After I forgot one time and popped a bulb I bought LEDs and now always "forget".


----------



## nimmor (Apr 2, 2012)

I unplug. 2 of my previous boats had the lights up high as mentioned before and that was great. When I get some time, and money, I think I will do that to the boat I have now.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Apr 2, 2012)

I always unplug, but sometimes forget to plug back in. It is so ingrained, that doubt when I get LEDs that I can change.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am now in the habit of doing a "walk-around" before I pull the boat from the driveway, or from the ramp. Checking to see if the plug is in the boat...and the plug is in the tail-light assembly...are parts of that walk around. Just finally got it in as a (good) habit. Rich


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 2, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> Most of you guys use your boats in freshwater, so, sealed lights might actually hold up.
> 
> But I've adopted the saltwater boater mentality, in this environment, NOTHING will hold up. Been running in salt water for about 30 years now, and I've seen this stuff eat everything, even stainless steel under the right conditions. I have a 1.5 inch stainless propeller shaft from a commercial fishing boat, that suffered from intergranular corrosion and electrolysis, it weakened to the point that it snapped cleanly in two! So, if it can do that to a massive piece of solid stainless shaft, you know what it will do to smaller components.
> 
> Even the best quality trailer lights will not last when used in saltwater, even if you are washing the trailer every time you use it. The problem is that while you may wash the trailer when you get home with it, while you're out on the water, that salt water creeps into every crevice of the trailer, and the sun bakes it, as the water evaporates, what's left becomes even more corrosive. If a seal in a trailer light deteriorates the slightest bit, and salt water enters that light, that's the end of it, it may not happen immediately, but it will happen soon enough, even if you wash the light out with fresh water, even if you have dielectric grease, etc. There is NOTHING you can do to protect light assemblies from salt water, except to put them up on guides.




I agree 100% - salt water and metal = metal looses!

We were lucky to be able to launch our boats using a railway - that way the trailer never hits the salt water 

Other then a good rinse (use SaltAway - it helps) there is not much you can do but reach into the wallet and again, and again


----------



## JMichael (Apr 2, 2012)

All my boat trailers get the raised lights added to them if they don't already have them. My current trailer even has yellow marker lights that shine forward, mounted on the back side of the tail lights. They are fantastic when backing my trailer up at night even if the trailer is empty it allows me to see where the trailer is located. Since I've started using elevated tail lights, I haven't had to worry about dirty/corroded bulb connections or having to clean them periodically.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 2, 2012)

JMichael said:


> All my boat trailers get the raised lights added to them if they don't already have them. My current trailer even has yellow marker lights that shine forward, mounted on the back side of the tail lights. They are fantastic when backing my trailer up at night even if the trailer is empty it allows me to see where the trailer is located. Since I've started using elevated tail lights, I haven't had to worry about dirty/corroded bulb connections or having to clean them periodically.





Did you build those light brackets? Can you post some better photos - I would like to copy your design


----------



## JMichael (Apr 2, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Did you build those light brackets? Can you post some better photos - I would like to copy your design



The ones in the pic came on the trailer when I purchased it (used), but they are well built and very sturdy as they also serve as mounts for the side bunks. I think that whoever built them did a good job. I don't have any close up pics of them but will try to take some for you to see.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Apr 3, 2012)

I unplug.

I've learned that "submersible" does not necesarily mean water proof. I've seen some LEDs that say "submersible" on the package. When you take the time to read the instructions, they say it's ok to submerse the non powered unit for short periods of time...allow to dry thoroughly before powered use. In a round-about way, this tells me the units aren't waterproof, and one should still unplug.


----------



## PSG-1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Frogman Ladue said:


> I've learned that "submersible" does not necesarily mean water proof. I've seen some LEDs that say "submersible" on the package. When you take the time to read the instructions, they say it's ok to submerse the non powered unit for short periods of time...allow to dry thoroughly before powered use. In a round-about way, this tells me the units aren't waterproof,



Exactly. Even the high dollar trailer lights are not impervious to water infiltration. Again, this is why I'm a big fan of trailer guides, with the lights mounted up near the top.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 3, 2012)

If you want to never hassle with your lights again, raise them up. It's really the best way to go about this and has other benefits also as others have mentioned : )


----------



## JMichael (Apr 4, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Did you build those light brackets? Can you post some better photos - I would like to copy your design




Rather than clutter up this thread, I started a new thread and posted some pics for you and anyone else that might be interested in the design. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=24834


----------



## novaman (Apr 13, 2012)

Even with the LED lights I still unplug, and at the same time take off safety chain and relax winch strap 2 clicks , totally unhook @ waters edge. Just part of learned experiences.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 14, 2012)

Unplug every time. As said before,'submersible' is not necessarily waterproof.


----------

